
Utilities puzzle mug - ColinWright
http://mathsgear.co.uk/products/utilities-puzzle-mug
======
coherentpony
For anybody that doesn't know what's going on:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water,_gas,_and_electricity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water,_gas,_and_electricity)

------
brownbat
This can be solved on a torus, no?

~~~
ColinWright
To some extent, that's the point. People go "Oh! Three utilities - nice
problem - excellent mug."

It's sometimes only much later that people go "Hang on! It can be solved on
the mug!"

It's a cool mug.

